# Rijmende woorden (of 'chunks')



## ThomasK

Bij het lesgeven lijkt het mij leuk om woorden te koppelen, ook al omdat studenten ze zo makkelijker kunnen onthouden. Dat kan door bijvoorbeeld rijm --- of in 'chunks', vaste combinaties, zoals _duwen of trekken, met horten en stoten, dwarsbomen_ (als combinatie met _dwars,_ geen echte _chunk_). 

Kennen jullie *series van woorden die door eindrijm of stafrijm verbonden* kunnen worden en eventueel semantisch ook samenhang vertonen? 

Ik dacht zelf aan: 

een serie met *ww. op -oeien*, waarmee je over het groeiproces kunt vertellen: _sproeien_ (en _broeikas_ ?),_ groeien, bloeien, snoeien, knoeien_ (bij het snoeien), tot _verknoeien_ toe
of een reeks rond *krachtverba met d(r/w)-*: _drukken, duwen, dringen, drammen, drijven_, _dwingen_, ... Vul gerust aan!


----------



## HKK

Een mooie reeks, die ook in het Engels werkt is _woorden die met gl- beginnen en met licht of gladheid te maken hebben_:

Glanzen, glitteren, glimmen, gloeien, glad, glas, glijden, glooien, gluiperig (figuurlijk)

Misschien is het verband vergezocht maar ik denk aan een opgeblonken stuk metaal dat glad is en licht weerspiegelt.


----------



## ThomasK

Dat is nu een mooie reeks, zie! Maar die gluiperd had ik daar niet verwacht! ;-)

Ik denk plots aan al die knullige knollen en knarren, die knoeien, knellen, knauwen, die enz., die dan vaak ook nog kneuterig zijn, beknibbelen op van alles en nog wat, veel te beknopt zijn, ... en dan zitten te kniezen!

_Next please - met veel dank! (En de lijst hoeft niet compleet te zijn, of zonder uitzonderingen, enz.; partiële lijsten of een aantal leuke combinaties zijn best ook interessant)_


----------



## petoe

Een synoniemenwoordenboek komt hier wel goed van pas 

vlieden, vloeien, vliegen, vluchten

fladderen, flapperen, wapperen, klapperen

waaien, wervelen, waggelen, warrelen, dwarrelen, wiebelen, wiegelen

treuzelen, aarzelen, hakkelen, dreutelen, wankelen, weifelen, twijfelen


----------



## ThomasK

Je hebt gelijk, maar waar begin je dan???

Vl- : goed gevonden, inderdaad, 
Cl- : ook mooi
(-eren/ -elen zijn de frequentatieven of iteratieven, dat is voor mij ietwat te breed, in principe)
w- : ook heel mooi, wat mij betreft

De twijfel-verba kunnen om louter semantische reden inderdaad samengenomen worden, akkoord, maar niet als chunks of rijm, lijkt mij. Maar: veel dank !


----------



## ThomasK

Ikdacht aan nog andere iteratieven (vaak woorden op -elen), uitgaande van het woord _wiebelen_. Ik krijg van mijnwoordenboek.nl deze suggesties




> wiebelen, schommelen, schudden, slingeren, wankelen, wiegen



Ik word niet wild over deze "synoniemen". _Schudden _en _slingeren _zijn mij veel te heftig. Maar al die *w-*verba en schommelen passen w...onderwel. O, die w- !

Die sch-woorden lijjken behoorlijk divers: ik word liever geschommeld dan (door elkaar) geschud ! ;-)


----------



## Lopes

Horen de vraagwoorden die met een w beginnen hier ook bij? Wie wat waar waarom wanneer welk


----------



## ThomasK

Ach, alles mag, hoor, en dit is zeker een didactische serie. Oorspronkelijk ging het mij om leuke duo's/ trio's, etc., die niet per se onomtopeïsch hoeven te klinken. *Bed, bed, brood *is in Vlaanderen nu bekend, als een maatregel die te maken heeft met asielbeleid. BBB staan voor *blij, bang, boos, *basisemoties, enz. Dus dat zijn echt wel heel interessante 'chunks'? Daaraan dacht ik het meest...


----------

